# Deathklokk takes over as Rules Discussion Mod!



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, some of our veteran members ma have noticed that over the last year or so my position as go-to rules guy has slid further and further as bright new minds like Deathklokk and others have started leaping in to answer questions and engage in epic rules debates. With my duties as admin and ever-increasing real life work headaches, I just haven't had time to devote to the 40k Rules forums.

Well, it didn't seem fair for me to keep holding the wheel in a forum I'm no longer as active in, and there were plenty of bright, well-mannered people much more active than me in there, so after a little snooping, soul-searching and blatant procrastinating, I finally got around to handing the reigns over to resident grand-champion rules-junkie Deathklokk.

Congrats, mate. 
Well earned


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Sad to see you go, but I'm sure you'll always be there, ready to ninja some poor soul.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Indeed. I'll still be around, and I'll sill jump in if I think I can be useful, but lately Deathklokk has been doing my work in there for me, so I figured it was high time he had the job


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Congrats klokk! keep ticking...wow...bad pun...sorry...unish:

Commissar Ploss


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Congrats DeathKlokk! Definitely well deserved, you're always dancing into the rules questions pretty damn quick  

Good luck with the new position!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Congrats Deathklokk, you are a far braver man than me to enter into those discussions and take the wheels of that forum.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Morf you can stick to gift giving


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Klokk


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Grats Deathklokk! Well deserveed:grin:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats Klokk, you've certainly earned your time :biggrin: ..... I couldnt help myself


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Time-puns aside... thanks guys!

I just found this thread (just getting used to the new Mod-suit) and have had major computer issues or I would have replied earlier. I am currently operating from my local library but hopefully will be back to full power later this week. Perhaps a new PC for Christmas if the old one is too fried....

Regards,

Deathklokk


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to the team DK.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

IT's Alive...ALIIIIIVE!

Finally got my Frankenstein of a computer going again. The Klokk is ticking again!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> IT's Alive...ALIIIIIVE!
> 
> Finally got my Frankenstein of a computer going again. The Klokk is ticking again!


Whats a deathklokk :scare:


And why is your computer Asking for brains.........


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Whats a deathklokk :scare:
> 
> 
> And why is your computer Asking for brains.........


What's...a...dethklok!??! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metalocalypse


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Congratulations mr klokk. welldeserved and definitely a good choice


----------

